# Since this IS a fishing forum...how about a fishing line pen?



## MesquiteMan (Jun 28, 2008)

Here is a fishing line pen I did a while back. Not my favorite but was fun to make nonetheless! I started by placing white painted tubes on the lathe without anything on them. Then I took some fishing line and CA glued one end to the tube. I then turned the lathe on 100 rpm and literally wound it up the tube. After applying the line, I soaked it all liberally with CA and turned it!


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

hey - where'd you get those sierra's like that?


----------



## Bretticu$ (May 9, 2006)

That is completely amazing! Awesome job!


----------



## MesquiteMan (Jun 28, 2008)

The kit comes from http://www.woodpenpro.com/


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

very cool idea


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Cool. I like the icthus (sp) on there also.


----------



## Fishin Tails (Mar 21, 2007)

That is very unique and creative. I like it a lot.


----------



## lady linda (Nov 25, 2008)

WOW ! Very nice. Thanks LL


----------



## PenMakerWillie (Nov 5, 2008)

WOW! I love that pen.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I like that kit. May have to order some of those kits


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Very nice! I also like that pen kit!


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Nice Pen !


----------



## Zork (Jan 11, 2006)

Nice pen!


----------



## moneyshot (Aug 14, 2006)

Are you making those to sell? I am interested in buying a few possibly. PM me with costs and a number if you would like to sell a few.
thanks


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

If Curtis isn't interested in making them for you - I can.


----------



## moneyshot (Aug 14, 2006)

sounds good s-c
can youi pm me a costs?
thanks


----------



## Flat Fish (Jun 18, 2005)

I don't get it! Where is the birds nest? That pen makes it look like the line comes straight and not knotted. Looks cool, though. And that is a very creative idea.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

speckle-catcher said:


> If Curtis isn't interested in making them for you - I can.


Please video when you put the line on the tubes.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

should I slow the lathe down from 3000rpm?

:rotfl:


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

speckle-catcher said:


> should I slow the lathe down from 3000rpm?
> 
> :rotfl:


hummmmmmm "no":smile:


----------



## MesquiteMan (Jun 28, 2008)

speckle-catcher said:


> If Curtis isn't interested in making them for you - I can.


I am willing to share! If Speckle wants to make some, go for it. I do expect a royalty check, though Actually, Speckle, just buy more blanks from me and we will call it even!


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

What an idea. Just shows there is no limit on making sticks.


----------



## YoungGun1 (Jan 8, 2009)

Wow!! I would be very interested in purchasing one for myself, as well. Would you mind sending me a PM with details (cost). Incredible work my friend. Greenie to you for being a true artist.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

speckle-catcher said:


> If Curtis isn't interested in making them for you - I can.


PM me the price per pen too, so I can undercut you if I need too.:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## MesquiteMan (Jun 28, 2008)

Bobby said:


> PM me the price per pen too, so I can undercut you if I need too.:rotfl::rotfl:


Hey now...don't forget to add in my royalty! Once you have that added in, your price will be so high, only Donald Trump will be able to afford one!:butterfly What the hell is this gay emoticon for anyway??


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I forgot about that part.:smile:
I have no ideal what that one is for.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

From what I understand...this is the gay emoticon:an6:


----------



## YoungGun1 (Jan 8, 2009)

Unless you're responding to Gilbert. Gilbert needs 3...:an5:


----------

